# help with boycie



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

can anyone point me in right direction please,,,,,
had boycie home not 2 weeks he is nearly 12 weeks
he is in crate and night but wont go in it in day
i have trained him to poop and wee outside , gives paw, sits,down, comes, very easily
but he started crying all night in crate at first but now he only cries for 1st half hour and goes about 6 to 7 hrs overnight.i let him fall asleep before he goes in crate! ?
problem i have is last night i put him in at 12ish and 430 he cried but ignored it ,went on for hour and half, then again at 6 .i came down and he wont be quiet for me to let him out ,,,,,,
what do i do ?????? also he had wet his crate, he s never done this before...he hurt his leg yesterday if thats related........
we also have a gate across kitchen so he can go in and out of garden but if he cant see me he cries constantly and again he wont be quiet so i can let him come out with me .
if crate is in car and we leave to shop etc,,, no noise what so ever ......and when i shut him in garden alone he is also quiet!!!!!
he lays on sofa with me and then i put him in crate and go bed
can anyone tell me whats happeneing here!?
has he got seperation anxiety 
or alpha dog syndrome?
and how do i rectify it???

really really sorry for long post but he is such a good loving caring dog 
i wanna do it right
thanks marzy x


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

Sounds to me like he cried because he needed to toilet. When my dog who is now 5 months woke in the night I used to let him out of the cage into his toilet spot. However i always made sure I paid him no attention, didn't even look him in the eye. Just let him toilet then straight back in cage. Sometimes happened with my dog in the night. Im sure you do but make sure he toilets just before putting him in his cage for the night. To encourage our dog to go in his cage during the day I put a tiny piece of chicken in the back occasionally right at the back, he seems to go in a little more now just in case there's a treat. I also put a Kong with peanut butter in his crate when we go out sometimes. He'll spend ages trying to get it all out and forgets were gone. Good luck


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

many thanks for your reply. it was my fault for not letting him out then,,,,,,
do you think it was a one off then?
he hasnt cried in middle of night since 1st couple days we had him!
i also wee him before bed and he goes through night normally
my problem his is how do you go to him if hes crying and howling and waiting for 
quiet till you let him out etc??
am i doing right thing letting him on sofa and putting him in when asleep??
shoild i put him in and leave him cry??? sounds mean
i put kong in with peanut butter ,ham etc
will try chicken in day to see if he settles and helps.
really want him to settle and not be stresed
any more pointers would be greatly appreciated
many thanks for your time
marzy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

please remember he is only 12 weeks old. you are going to have some problems. none of our girls were left in their crate all night for the first couple of weeks they were all let out in the middle of the night. 

at the moment i am preventing delta from drinking anything past to peeing overnight instead of te me she needs out. 

its possible the start of separation anxiety, but remember you are his world you are the only thing he has known since he left mum and litter. 

i have to watch how much Delta sleeps before bed as if she sleeps to much she will annoy the others when they want to sleep. 

with puppies you will always have a kinda snakes and ladders game, you get 3 steps forward and 2 steps back. just keep working on things, he is testing you to see where your braking point is, once he has found it he will know how long to cry for before you will get up. stay strong your not hurting him. just explain to next door that you have a puppy and they may hear some crying for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

kendal
many thanks for you reply
that night must have been a one off as last night put him in at 1130 and not a peep out of him
and i woke him up at 630 for his wee wee
if its seperation anxiety ?
how do i nip it in bud before its a problem
or am i trying to run before i can walk as he is only 12 weeks?
its only because hes learning stuff so quick and is clever i think i might be expecting too much from him maybe
i just wanna do stuff right and try to m\ke as little mistakes along the way
many thanks
and any comments or pointers to help me would be greatly appreciated
many thanks

marzy

i love this site!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol thats the funvof dogs you both make mastakes, and learn from eachother. selta is about 15-16 weeks old and still having axidents but its my.fault as i keep forgetting how young she is compaired to my other girls. 
just keep getting him used to being on his own. pop him in his crate if your doing the washing up or nipping out to the shops. things get easier when you can get him out on propper walks as you can tiee him out quicker.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok will do . Little and often in his crate then 
Many thanks 
Marzy x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh reminding me what Im up against in a fortnight. Yes we had to get up with Wilf in the night like other posts if he cired just let him out took him out and then put him back with no eye contact, talking or fuss . We praised him when he went in his crate but again gave him no fuss when we brought him out ( so that he was rewarded for going in not coming out ) It was tiring at first but they are babies ... watch out for my posts soon !!!!!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Many thanks for your reply! He has been so good since ! So far he seems potty trained ! And now he does roll over .think I am forgetting he is only 12 weeks! He is advancing so quickly in every thing else ! He is great and I love him so so much and he loves to learn . Bet you can't wait for your new addition! Keep me posted send us some pics
Have you agreed on name yet? 
When do you pick him up ? 
Good luck
Marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

14 th Nov ... still no name three of us agree and then the other does nt like it .. kepp nagging kids to post pictures but cant pin them down!!! We had a taste of things to come this weekend Wilf cried twice after we went to bed knew he did nt need to go to the loo and was a different kind of whimper Richard said he sounds scared.. anyway once we'd removed the pumpkins he was fine lol x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

ohhhhhh shame
bless
i have seen pic of wilf and he is gorgeous!!
bet you cant wait for 14th
might be easier 2nd time round as you have an adult dog to help teach stuff
good luck and keep me updated
boycie met his 1st friend cockapoo
on sun
samson 8mth choc one
take care
marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Need to see about posting pictures bigger now as you cant really see !! Hope Boycie enjoyed playing with his new friend .. did you know them or just bump into them? Still no name she might be called puppy at this rate poor thing ... will try and post pics of her tomorrow.. famous last words x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

No didn't know them . Only ever seen 1 cockapoo down devon and cornwall as very far and few between x everyone asks what boycie is ! Takes us ages for walkes but I Love every minute of it as I'm a proud mummy ! !
Can't wait to see pics x 
Marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes you can see people looking as they approach or turning round .. Wilf got where he expected everyone to stop and fuss him . We were in Somerset and Wollacombe last year and we got stopped every day ... you become a cockapoo ambassader !!!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Ahh bless .
Oh 10 days before baby comes home!
How do you think wilf will take it with new puppy ?
Will he play mummy with her?
Our boycie is doing great the only prob we have is crate at night . Cries whined . If we go out in day we leave crate open and child gate across and when we come back he's asleep in it ! So he's not afraid of crate but have to wait till he asleep to put him in then he only cries for 10 mins ..Cos he wants to sleep with us .
Have you any tips to overcome this issue? 
Every other way he's perfect 
Marzy 
X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

gosh I dont know .. I know its heart breaking and hard work but maybe you need to put him in awake so that he learns to go to sleep without you. At least then if he wakes he will remember wherehe is and be able to go back to sleep on his own. Maybe leave him a few minutes then come back in to reassure him your there with a sshhhhh but obviously you ve to leave again. A bit like they d tell you to do with a baby. Has he got a teddy? we ve bought a teddy with a little blanket that you warm in the micro wave ...... dont i sound positive ha ha wait while this time next week it ll be a different story. As for Wilf he ll be friendly enough until he gets tired of her but at least he can get out of the way ... think he s going to jealous will have to fuss him first and give him plenty of time on his own with us ..... watch this space x x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

karen
thanks for reply and tips
if he wakes up in crate he whines a bit then off to sleep again
oh well,,,,,
i think that wilf will look after puppy so she wont feel lonely
boycie felt lonely cos he was 1 of 7 .....and just him at home with me and hubby
we are perservering,
maybe he ll get better as he gets older.
he evens asks now to go out and potty!!!!!!!!!!!!
hurray 
marzy
x

4 days and puppy comes home.are you apprehensive or excited?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah bless him ... Im a bit of both really, apprehensive cos i know initially it will be hard work . You might not see me on here for a whille i'll be too kn..tired ! Wilf is just so easy just hope she ends up being as well x


----------

